# How long does it take for Malawi cichlids to reach maturity?



## fishfishfishy (Jul 22, 2009)

I am wondering how long it takes for my cobalt blues to reach their full size. They are about two inches long at the moment. How much longer until they reach maturity?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maturity as in breeding is different that full size. They can start breeding any time but more likely at about 3". Full size will probably take longer.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

iva had fish hold at just a little over 2 inches but *** had more mature right around the 3 inch mark as stated.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Cobalts are usually between 18 months and 2 years when they top out at their full size.

They will usually begin spawning at 3 inches, as stated above. First clutches will be smaller and further apart than they will be once they fully mature. How many do you have? Do you know the sexes yet?

Dwarf mbuna start to spawn at a smaller size.


----------



## fishfishfishy (Jul 22, 2009)

cichlidaholic - I have four cobalt blues in my tank right now. It is still quite hard to tell the sexes for sure, although I believe I have three females and one male.


----------



## fishfishfishy (Jul 22, 2009)

Also, how long do you think it'll be until my cobalt blues (2 inches long at the moment) reach three inches? Do cobalt blues grow at the same rate until they reach maturity?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

It's been my experience that the rate of growth (length in inches) slows down as they get larger. This might be because as they get larger, they have more volume to fill up. It may also be due to natural growth hormones which really accelerate their growth up through the "teenage" equivalent of fish development - and then the last inch or so is added on much more slowly.

I'd guess that it will probably take about twice as long to go from 2 inches to 3 inches as the time it took to go from 1 inch to 2 inches.

You can maximize growth by keeping those nitrate levels low with frequent water exchanges.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Their growth rate will depend on you, in many ways. Frequent water changes and quality foods will speed things along.

I'd say 6 months...I agree with Kanorin that they seem to slow down considerably at that size!


----------



## tnnsman7 (Jun 10, 2004)

It also depends on the fish. Mbuna and peacocks will mature much faster than say a very large hap, like tyrannochromis, champsochromis, buccochromis, etc. I have a large pair of tryannochromis macrostoma that are approaching 9"+ and have shown no interest in spawning yet. I've had peacocks spawn under 3", and have had mbuna very young and spawning also.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

tnnsman7 said:


> It also depends on the fish.


In this particular case, we're talking about Cobalts... :wink:


----------

